# Happy New Year



## tyhryk

A famous greeting "Happy New Year" in Ukrainian is:
"Щасливого нового року!" (Shchaslyvoho novoho roku).
But very often Ukrainians say "З новим роком!" (Z novym rokom) = With New Year!

And what new year's congratulations are in Your country and in Your language?


----------



## rusita preciosa

These threads may help:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8244584&highlight=happy+new+year#post8244584
 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1631783&highlight=happy+new+year


----------



## tyhryk

rusita preciosa said:


> These threads may help:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8244584&highlight=happy+new+year#post8244584
> 
> [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1631783&highlight=happy+new+year[/URL]


Thank You.


----------



## jana.bo99

In Croatian: 

Sretna Nova Godina 2011!

in Slovenian:

Srečno Novo Leto 2011!

B.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Честита нова година!


----------



## apsicle

In Filipino: 

*Happy New Year =* Manigong Bagong Taon!

*Prosperous New Year =* Masaganang Bagong Taon!


Hope that helps!


----------



## Stbn_fcr

In Catalan:

BON ANY NOU! or just BON ANY!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Καλή χρονιά»
ka'li xro'ɲa (both feminine)
lit. "good year"
or (more archaic and formal)
«ευτυχές το νέο έτος»
efti'çes to 'neo 'etos
lit. "successful/fortunate the new year"

[ɲ] is a palatal nasal
[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## OutrageousLightBallRSE

Hola! en Español o castellano: ¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Feliz Ano Novo.


----------



## Nizo

Common expressions in Esperanto are *bonan Novjaron!* (or _bonan Novan Jaron!_) and *feliĉan Novjaron!* (or _feliĉan Novan Jaron!_).


----------



## merquiades

French:  Bonne année!
            Meilleurs voeux!


----------



## merquiades

In the spirit of wishing you all a Happy New Year!,  I'm reviving this thread with more expressions in Catalan:
Bon any nou!  Bon cap d'any!  Feliç any nou!


----------



## Grefsen

Norwegian:

Godt Nyttår alle sammen!

_Happy New Year everyone!_


----------



## Youngfun

Italian:
Buon anno! Felice anno nuovo! 
Buon capodanno! (to say on Dec 31st: Happy new year's Eve)

Without reason, we neither say _*buon anno nuovo_, nor _*felice anno_

Chinese:
新年快乐！新年好！<- for both Western and Chinese new year
元旦快乐！ <- only Western new year
新春快乐！春节快乐！ <- only Chinese new year


----------



## Encolpius

tyhryk said:


> ...But very often Ukrainians say "З новим роком!" (Z novym rokom) = With New Year!
> 
> And what new year's congratulations are in Your country and in Your language?



Of course there is the typical Hungarian wish as well, but there is a unique one "BUEK 2013". It's as mysterious as the Czech "Pf 2013".


----------



## Grefsen

Youngfun said:


> Italian:
> Buon anno! Felice anno nuovo!
> Buon capodanno! (to say on Dec 31st: Happy new year's Eve)
> 
> Without reason, we neither say _*buon anno nuovo_, nor _*felice anno_


Mille Grazie! (1,000 thanks!) 



Youngfun said:


> Chinese:
> 新年快乐！新年好！<- for both Western and Chinese new year
> 元旦快乐！ <- only Western new year
> 新春快乐！春节快乐！ <- only Chinese new year


How would you write this in Pinyin? 

Xie xie! (Thank you!)


----------



## Youngfun

Chinese:
新年快乐！xīn nián kuài lè! | 新年好！xīn nián hǎo!
元旦快乐！yuán dàn kuài lè!
新春快乐！xīn chūn kuài lè | 春节快乐！chūn jié kuài lè

I advise you to use this site, or this one. They convert automatically the hanzi into pinyin.
Although they could make some mistakes on hanzi with more possible pronunciation, such as 节 was marked as 1st tone, but in this case it should be 2nd tone, I corrected it.


----------



## Grefsen

Youngfun said:


> I advise you to use this site, or this one. They convert automatically the hanzi into pinyin.
> Although they could make some mistakes on hanzi with more possible pronunciation, such as 节 was marked as 1st tone, but in this case it should be 2nd tone, I corrected it.



非常感谢！fēicháng gǎnxiè! | *THANK YOU VERY MUCH! *


----------



## Grefsen

Here's another New Year's greeting often used by Norwegians:

Godt nyttår og takk for det gamle!

_Happy New Year and thank you for the previous one (year)! 

(Literally - Happy New Year and thank you for the old!)_


----------



## luitzen

West Frisian:
Lokkich nijjier - Happy Newyear
(Folle) lok en seine (yn it nije jier) - (A lot of) luck and blessing (in the new year)
De beste winsken - The best wishes


----------



## 810senior

I was propelled to post an old thread again because we're now ringing in the new year. 

Japanese: *明けましておめでとうございます**(formal), and also its following: *今年もよろしくお願いします(致します)***.
*あけおめことよろ****(a colloquialism frequently used in things like text messages or chats online; contraction for above expressions).

*congratulations for opening(new year). (akemashite omedetou gozaimasu)
**Nice to see you again this year. (kotoshimo yoroshiku onegai shimasu-or itashimasu)
***congrats for opening, nice of you this year. (akeome kotoyoro)


----------



## Darkicity

In French they say Joyeux (réveillion)Saint Sylvestre. Why? I do not know, could a French person explain?


----------



## kloie

German ein frohes neues jahr


----------



## kloie

Persian sale no mobarak


----------



## MyriadLeaves

Danish:
(Du/I ønskes et) Godt nytår
_"(May you get a) Good New Year"_


----------



## ger4

Estonian:_ Head uut aastat_ 
- _head < hea_ = good 
- _uut < uus_ = new 
- _aastat < aasta_ = year


----------



## Scholiast

Bliadhna Mhath Ùr!

Now work that one out.

Σ


----------



## ilocas2

Serbian:

*Srećna* (not *Sretna* as in Croatian) *Nova Godina*


----------



## Youngfun

Scholiast said:


> Bliadhna Mhath Ùr!


Scottish Gaelic?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Blwyddyn Newydd Dda = Year New Good

Tomorrow is Dydd Calan or New Year's Day. A time to go out ans sing New Year songs and collect 'calennig'. Have a good one, everyone who is/was/will be celebrating the end of AD 2019!


----------



## nimak

In Macedonian:

*Среќна нова година!* (Sréḱna nóva gódina!)


----------



## clamor

In Western Armenian : *Շնորհաւոր նոր տարի *(ʃənoɾavoɾ noɾ da'ɾi) _happy-new-year_


----------



## Agró

*Basque*:
Urte berri on!


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole:
*Bòn Ane! *


----------

